# Rookie got his ears cropped!!!



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

ok im kidding haha but he does have his appointment tomorrow at 8:30 am!!! ill take pics when we come back!

heres a pic of rookie at about 3 months already(today) just for kicks


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

lmao- i was like dude no stitches!!! thats crazy. haha. excited to see the results


----------



## Chinadog (Sep 14, 2009)

hes gonna look good with his ears done!


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

they are done!!! 

im gonna wait till he comes out of the anesthesia to take some pics


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

He is so cute !!
I can't wait to see his ears for real this time loll ....
How is he doing?


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

cute pics!Thanks for sharing!I definitely wanna see pics of him after he gets it done


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

DueceAddicTed said:


> He is so cute !!
> I can't wait to see his ears for real this time loll ....
> How is he doing?


hes almost fully back... hes just still walking like a drunk haha

here is a pic from earlier...he couldn't stand up yet here, he dragged him self from his pillow back there with his front paws to get to his food. Vet said i couldn't bring food to him that he had to come to it.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

thats a long crop! he's so cute tho. his lil face. he says- daddy, why???


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Awww poor Rookie, he looks so sad. *smooches Rookie* it will heal nicely and you will be extra handsome !!! 
Which crop did you get?


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> thats a long crop! he's so cute tho. his lil face. he says- daddy, why???


my friend got the same crop and it looked the same when they barely did it, his dog is 1yr now and looks alot different...



DueceAddicTed said:


> Awww poor Rookie, he looks so sad. *smooches Rookie* it will heal nicely and you will be extra handsome !!!
> Which crop did you get?


i got it done at Dr. Labounty in studio city CA ...

i got the medium crop, at his office in his "menu" of ears its called the "max" crop.


----------



## beccaboo (Dec 27, 2009)

not tryina judge ur boys crop at all  he's super cute. he could rock a pink collar n shoes if u put em on. look at him. lil stud muffin. ahaha


----------



## kimo (Feb 12, 2010)

poor lil guy. He looks nice tho.


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

beccaboo said:


> not tryina judge ur boys crop at all  he's super cute. he could rock a pink collar n shoes if u put em on. look at him. lil stud muffin. ahaha


oh no i didnt take it as an offense either  cause i know what you mean they look long but hes gonna grow into them i think


----------



## ah pits (Apr 14, 2010)

nice hair cut.


----------



## Krystle_Ann (Apr 3, 2010)

aww! poor guy looks really thrilled! lol he's adorable.


----------



## ichibanpitbull (Apr 13, 2010)

the only problem w/ cropped ears that i have seen is when i walk my dog (natural ears) people will say ah what a pretty dog. when i took care of my boy's dog and walked him (cropped ears) people avoid us. and he is cute and smaller than my dog but people just seem to be intimidated by the look. but i think he is cute as heck


----------



## duece40sx (Dec 12, 2009)

yea i know what you mean ^^ he looks different.

at first i was like dam did he just grow? haha

i had to cone him ...didn't really want to but he wont stop scratching his ears

hes really sad though cause he cant get anything with his cone...ofcourse i take it off

for him to eat, i cant wait until they heal cause i dont like seen him sad


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

i like the longer crop it will be interesting to see how he grows into it. 
and he looks royally ticked how i imagine my dog would look if i did that to 
her as a pup.


----------

